# How long will you live? Yet another lifespan calculator



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine says 85.  At first it said I was already dead, so I kept lying until I got an answer I liked.

http://media.nmfn.com/tnetwork/lifespan/


----------



## granfire (Aug 5, 2012)

Roflmao!!!


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 5, 2012)

90.  55 more years of this.  Dear God, I'm deaf already.   Better invest in a decent ear trumpet. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Aug 5, 2012)

It tells me 90. Does that mean that I am healthy or just stubborn?


----------



## harlan (Aug 5, 2012)

93.Supposedly,  It would be more if I wore a seatbelt.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 5, 2012)

96!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 5, 2012)

93 - I think the calculator thinks I'm overweight.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 5, 2012)

The little quiz said 85, but the normal life expectacy for guys with my illness is 56 so I hope the quiz is right!


----------



## elder999 (Aug 5, 2012)

85. Damn things pretty optimistic, if you ask me.......'course, I'm aiming for 83, but that's pretty optimistic of me as well......


----------



## K-man (Aug 5, 2012)

Well mine said 94 first up so I went back and changed me to female.  That gave me 97.   So is a gender change worth the effort to get another three years as a ninety something year old?  Do I then have to change my tag to K-Woman or does K-Girl look better. Life is just becoming too complicated.     :s472:


----------



## granfire (Aug 6, 2012)

K-man said:


> Well mine said 94 first up so I went back and changed me to female.  That gave me 97.   So is a gender change worth the effort to get another three years as a ninety something year old?  Do I then have to change my tag to K-Woman or does K-Girl look better. Life is just becoming too complicated.     :s472:



Special K....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 6, 2012)

It says I'll live to 90. Statistically, with my cancer, I've got about 3 more years, not 40, so I hope the software has spoken with my tumors...


----------



## blindsage (Aug 6, 2012)

K-man said:


> Well mine said 94 first up so I went back and changed me to female. That gave me 97. So is a gender change worth the effort to get another three years as a ninety something year old? Do I then have to change my tag to K-Woman or does K-Girl look better. Life is just becoming too complicated. :s472:


K-Lass.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 6, 2012)

88, but like Makalakuma said, it thinks I'm significantly overweight.  I wish they would just throw the BMI out the ******* window.  Useless garbage.


----------



## DennisBreene (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine said 86. Not likely, but then I noticed it's from an insurance company and  the last set of choices is to connect you with a financial planner. It's front loaded to predict a long life so you'll be afraid you'll go broke before you die and run to the financial planner.


----------



## DennisBreene (Aug 6, 2012)

Well we only have your word that you're actually male anyway , so you could be playing fast and loose with the stats. I'd suggest K-wench.



K-man said:


> Well mine said 94 first up so I went back and changed me to female.  That gave me 97.   So is a gender change worth the effort to get another three years as a ninety something year old?  Do I then have to change my tag to K-Woman or does K-Girl look better. Life is just becoming too complicated.     :s472:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 6, 2012)

93? Much of my family was indeed long lived. However, 93 considering I have had triple by-pass, and continue to take blood pressure and cholesterol medication makes me think that is a stretch. However, it would allow me to meet more of my progeny which would be neat assuming I am not sitting in a wheel chair drooling down my chin.  :uhyeah:


----------



## clfsean (Aug 6, 2012)

It says I'm good until 82.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 7, 2012)

82.


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 7, 2012)

83 for me...  I just hope that my pension will be good enough to last me until then


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2012)

K-man said:


> Well mine said 94 first up so I went back and changed me to female. That gave me 97. So is a gender change worth the effort to get another three years as a ninety something year old? Do I then have to change my tag to K-Woman or does K-Girl look better. Life is just becoming too complicated. :s472:



K-Why?


----------



## K-man (Aug 7, 2012)

Now that's a very good question.  I could look at the simple answer and say, "_if you think you can, you can, ...!_"

Or, I could get philosophical.  Mmm! Maybe not.


----------

